# [SOLVED]Update system/world nie akt. wszyst. pakietow.

## dylon

Witajcie.

Przypadkiem zorientowalem sie, ze "emerge -uDN system/world" nie aktualizuje wszystkich pakietow.

np. przed kilkoma dniami pojawilo sie cale kde4 w nowym slocie 4.4 aktualizacja ladnie to kde zaktualizowalo z 4.3.4 do 4.4.0... ale nie wszystko np. nepomuk zostal w starej wersji mimo istnienia nowej. 

Co zrobic, aby emerge "widzial" wszystko co ma zaktualizowac?

----------

## yoshi314

world to wirtualny zestaw pakietow.

w paludisie jest takie cos jak zestaw "everything" ktory obejmuje wszystko co zostalo zainstalowane. moze w portage tez jest to obslugiwane (nie uzywam od lat) ? 

btw czy niektore skladniki kde nie zostaly zaktualizowane nieco pozniej w portage? byc moze dlatego zostaly pominiete.

----------

## SlashBeast

to sie nazywa set @installed.

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> to sie nazywa set @installed.

 

oo dzieki  :Smile: 

A przy okazji... moze wiesz kiedy dany pakiet "wpada" do system lub world lub do nich nie trafia?

p.s. kurcze... czy jest jakis limit znakow w temacie? musialem skrocic wyrazy aby dodac solved..  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Do world trafia wszystko co podasz po poleceniu emerge, chyba, ze dodasz przelacznik -1 (oneshot). Set @system jest z gory zdefiniowany.

----------

